# s'assurer que + mode



## bibite

Bonjour à tous,

Pouvez-vous m’aider? Je suis incapable de trouver le bon verbe pour la phrase suivante :

Elle alla s’assurer que les deux portes de la maison étaient bien fermées à clé. 
Elle alla s’assurer que les deux portes de la maison soient bien fermées à clé.

Merci
Bibite


----------



## melu85

Elle alla s’assurer que les deux portes de la maison étaient bien fermées à clé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont possibles.


----------



## bibite

Merci, Maître Capello.

Pouvez-vous, cependant, m’expliquer pourquoi on m’a donné une faute avec : ‘soient bien fermées à clé’ ? On m’a seulement dit que je n’avais pas utilisé le bon mode et qu’avec le verbe assurer il fallait utiliser l’indicatif sauf si le contexte est hypothétique.

Merci
Bibite


----------



## geostan

Pour moi, les phrases correctes seraient:

Elle alla s'assurer que les portes étaient bien fermées.
Elle alla veiller à ce que les portes fussent bien fermées. 

Je mettrais l'imparfait du subjonctif à cause du passé simple dans la principale. Sans doute y a-t-il de la liberté ici; je donne tout simplement mes préférences.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

bibite said:


> Pouvez-vous, cependant, m’expliquer pourquoi on m’a donné une faute avec : ‘soient bien fermées à clé’ ? On m’a seulement dit que je n’avais pas utilisé le bon mode et qu’avec le verbe assurer il fallait utiliser l’indicatif sauf si le contexte est hypothétique.



En fait, le subjonctif n'est pas incorrect dans ce cas, mais vieilli ; l'indicatif est donc préférable.


----------



## ducen

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai une petite question par rapport au verbe 'assurer' ...est-il suivi d'un indicatif ou subjonctif?

Voila la phrase que je dois situer dans le passé:

''Il a été responsable d’assurer que toutes les activités de contrôle IT, incluant SOX , aient été (ou bien étaient?) correctement assignées et exécutées''

Merci bien de votre aide!


----------



## Petite-Belette

Ne serait-ce pas plutôt :
"Il a été responsable *de s'assurer* que..."

Dans ce cas, on utiliserait l'indicatif :
"... étaient correctement..."


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il a été responsable de s'assurer que me paraît un peu lourd.

Je proposerais :

Sa responsabilté était de s'assurer que
ou
Il devait s'assurer que


----------



## LuliWR

Le contenu sémantique de "s'assurer que" impose l'indicatif. L'emploi du subjonctif est une faute très courante que font beaucoup de francophones, ça ne veut pas dire que c'est du français


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Maître Capello said:


> Les deux modes sont possibles.



Je dirais qu'on les rencontre effectivement tous les deux, mais avec une différence de sens:
1. avec l'indicatif (seul cas possible pour certains puristes): signifie "vérifier qu'une condition (préalable) est effectivement remplie"
2. avec le subjonctif (usage plus récent, probablement sous l'influence de l'anglais): signifie "faire en sorte que, veiller à ce que"

Exemple: si vous trouvez sur le bord de la route une personne accidentée qui semble morte et que vous êtes secouriste, vous voudrez sans doute faire certaines choses pour vous assurer qu'elle *est *bien morte mais certainement pas - du moins on l'espère! - pour vous assurer qu'elle *soit *bien morte.


----------



## LuliWR

très juste


----------



## 2PieRad

Bonsoir, 

En fouillant les anciennes discussions du forum, j'arrive toujours pas à déterminer si "s'assurer que" devrait être suivi par le subjonctif ou l'indicatif. Surtout au mode impératif.

Dit-on...

1) Assurez-vous que les portes sont fermées.
ou
2) Assurez-vous que les portes soient fermées.

1) Veuillez vous assurer que les portes sont fermées.
ou
2) Veuillez vous assurer que les portes soient fermées.
?

Merci.


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je mettrais l'indicatif, puisqu'on évoque un fait dont on ne met a priori pas la véracité en doute, mais le subjonctif ne me choque pas.
D'un point de vue grammatical, je pense que les deux sont tout simplement possibles.


----------



## safetyfirst

Après avoir regardé sur d'autres sites, j'ai trouvé une idée intéressante.
Comme dit précédemment, les deux se disent, mais n'ont pas exactement le même sens :
- avec *l'indicatif *: *contrôler un travail accompli *; il faut vérifier qu'elles sont bien fermées à l'instant où on parle
- avec le *subjonctif *: il s'agit de l'emploi dans le cadre d'une obligation, mais *cela peut sous-entendre que le travail est à faire *; il faut s'assurer que ce sera bien fait.

En espérant avoir aidé...


----------



## Maître Capello

L'indicatif  s'impose bien sûr s'il s'agit de vérifier un travail en principe déjà  accompli, mais s'il s'agit de veiller à faire quelque chose, le  subjonctif peut se justifier.

_Assurez-vous que les portes *sont* fermées._ (= Je pense qu'elles le sont, mais allez le vérifier.)
_Assurez-vous que les portes *soient* fermées._ (= Veillez à ce qu'elles le soient.)

*Remarque : *La BDL  proscrit le subjonctif, mais c'est aller trop loin à mon avis.


> Le verbe pronominal _s’assurer_ a plusieurs acceptions. Employé au sens de « vérifier, se rendre certain de quelque chose », il est suivi d’un verbe à l’indicatif et non au subjonctif. Avec ce verbe dont le sens implique la certitude d’un fait, il est normal d’employer l’indicatif, qui est précisément le mode de la certitude, du fait, du réel; le subjonctif ici serait contradictoire, car c’est le mode de l’incertitude, de l’hypothèse, du virtuel.



Grevisse quant à  lui mentionne la possibilité du subjonctif sans le condamner.


----------



## Amzie

Bonjour, 

Je sais qu’il y a déjà plusieurs discussions au sujet de l’emploi du subjonctif après le verbe, s’assurer que, cependant je suis toujours un peu à côté de la plaque en ce qui concerne les deux exemples suivants : 

1. Les crèches sont gérées par des professionnels qui s’assurent que le rythme et la personnalité de chaque enfant soient respectés

2. On fait ressortir les points communs et les divergences d’emploi à la fois en anglais et en français pour s’assurer que l’emploi du passé est simple comme bonjour. 

Pourquoi dois-je utiliser le subjonctif dans le premier exemple, mais pas dans le deuxième ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont possibles dans chacune des phrases, même si l'indicatif est préférable.


----------



## Amzie

Dans le bon usage, il explique qu' "on trouve aussi le subjonctif, après voir signifiant "veiller", après s'assurer et vérifier dans le même",  donc est-ce que cette règle s'applique aux deux exemples?


----------



## Alamako

[…]

Dans une proposition pour un projet d'un ONG, on a une phrase qui décrit l'objectif de notre program qui commence par: "S'assurer que des survivants de la violence ont accès aux services holistiques. . ."

Est-ce que "avoir" doit être dans le subjonctif, ou dans l'indicatif? Je comprend l'idée que l'indicatif est pour quelque chose qui est certain/vrai, et que le subjonctif serait utilisé pour queque chose incertain. Mais dans ce cas, c'est quelque chose que l'on espère sera vrai et pour lequelle on va agir, mais n'est pas tout à fait certain . . . donc, le subjonctif?

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

L'indicatif, voire le conditionnel : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=4031.

Mais le subjonctif est possible dans les négations (comme avec le verbe penser).


----------

